# 'Top Guns' Take Rear Seat to Copter Pilots



## Jungle (5 Jan 2005)

Inch is going to like this one:


> ABOARD THE USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN (AP) -- Jet fighter pilots are normally the prima donnas, coddled and catered to by more than 5,000 crew members. But as soon as this giant aircraft carrier launched operations to aid tsunami victims in Asia, they took a back seat to the new "top guns" - the helicopter fliers.


And especially this one near the end:


> As for the currently jobless elite, jet pilot Worthington says, "We're just manual laborers like everyone else."


Too bad we can't send a JSS in the area...

Read entire article here: http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/T/TSUNAMI_TOP_GUNS?SITE=TXNEW


----------



## Inch (5 Jan 2005)

I told the USN exchange guys about this and in unison they said "F***in' jet guys". They're both Seahawk drivers.

It really is too bad the Cyclones and JSS's weren't in the inventory yet, they'd be pretty useful in a situation like this.


----------



## Meridian (5 Jan 2005)

Excuse my acronym ignorance... JSS?

Thnx.


----------



## Inch (5 Jan 2005)

Joint Support Ship, the proposed replacement for the tankers.


----------

